# Downgrading from vip612 to vip211k



## linuxlad (Nov 10, 2013)

My question is will the external hdd that i have been using with the 612 work with the 211k? and vice-versa.
Using a 500GB WD


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The drive will work fine with the ViP211, but all the content from the ViP622 will be lost. This hasn't changed since the very beginning and is very unlikely to ever change.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

This seems like a transaction (downgrade) with DISH that will result in a hiccup on your bill, just call whenever the inevitable happens and they'll fix it.

:coffee


----------



## linuxlad (Nov 10, 2013)

so in other words, the content saved on the external hard drive will not playback on the 211k?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

That is correct. The 211 is not the same as all other DISH receivers that use an EHD. All others like VIP receivers such as your 612 can share with each other including to the Hopper. But the 211 is a different type receiver. When you add a hard drive it becomes a DVR but the content can only be seen if recorded on the 211 and played back on the 211. In addition it has only one satellite tuner so records only one satellite tuner. You can't watch something different than what is recording, unless you also have an antenna connected using the optional over the air module. Then it has two tuners - one satellite and one antenna.


----------



## linuxlad (Nov 10, 2013)

Ok got it....thanks...one last question,......suppose that i reconnect the 612 to the satellite cable even though it is no longer active on my account since the 211 is the only active receiver, will i be able to playback the videos from the external hdd on the 612.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

No, if it is deactivated so is the EHD capability. (It may last a day or so) However, as long as you keep your current DISH account, you can activate a VIP or Hopper receiver and again watch those programs. Should you cancel your account, even subscribing again you would never be able to watch those events again.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it was written many times
- 6xx/7xx/8xx/9xx ViP/XiP use external HDD as archive, while 211/411/211k/211z - as SYSTEM drive
- connecting HDD from one kind to other will REFORMAT it (!)
- line of cheap receivers 211x/411 require to PAY one time $40 DVR support fee


----------



## linuxlad (Nov 10, 2013)

I may have to reconsider this downgrade option.
1.) I'm used to two tuners from the satellite, one to watch and another to record....regardless, i always use an over the air antenna.
2.) Although i have a couple of "ir to uhf remote extender" in storage, i would still have to set it up since the 211k does not support uhf from the remote control for which i need to use from my bedroom.
3.) I have three external hard drives full of movies for which it would suck since i would not be able to play them back if i replace the VIP612 with the 211K.
I would have to outweigh these options with the monthly $7.00 DVR fee.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If you value having access to an EHD, the ViP211 DVR is not for you. I imagine that moving from one EHD to the next (ala DIRECTV's drive replacement scheme) is no fun at all.

It would be rough indeed getting used to having only one satellite tuner.


----------



## linuxlad (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, i have decided to stick with the 612.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

This is pretty much one main reason that I never even consider switching from Dish. I have too much material sitting on the DVR and EHD that I don't want to lose.


----------



## linuxlad (Nov 10, 2013)

Two representatives from dish informed me that videos saved on the external hard drive will play on my 612 and 622 even if disconnected from the satellite dish so to confirm this, i took one of my external hard drives and connected it to my 622 which i removed from my account two weeks earlier and the videos play perfectly even though the receiver is not connected to the satellite dish( i have three hard drives full of HD content) so this is good that i would not loose them regardless, however, i will stay using the 612 as i cannot stand having to watch whatever the receiver is recording if it only has one satellite tuner, dual-tuner-ird is the better way to go.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As soon as the DVR doesn't get its requisite authorization hit, you'll lose access to the external drives. It may be a day or it may be 16 days but the feature will disappear entirely. Being able to play back content on the internal drive goes too IIRC.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... the time may vary depending on when you deactivate/unplug it from satellites... but I'm betting the maximum time would be 30 days.


----------



## linuxlad (Nov 10, 2013)

I will test it again after 30 days........... things do change, dishnetwork changes things without notifying their customers.


----------



## linuxlad (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, I retested by playing a movie from the external hard drive today and there were no error messages of any kind as the receiver has been removed from my dish account and satellite dish since Dec 31(39-days ago), I will play another movie from the EHD sometime next month....


----------



## linuxlad (Nov 10, 2013)

pulled the vip622 out of storage to test external hdd videos and they still play just fine after 7-months in storage


----------

